# be quiet! Power Zone 650W lohnt es?



## JamnesOpp (26. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich überlege mein Sharkoon 600w WPM durch ein Power Zone 650w auszutauchen, da mir das cable management sehr gut gefällt und da diese China Netzteile nicht ganz ungefährlich seien sollen. Ich habe mich vorher im Forum etwas umgeschaut und mehrere  Beiträge gefunden in denen zum teureren straight power e10 500/600 geraten wird,für mein System wären 500w eigentlich ausreichend aber dieses gefiel mir doch sehr gut.  Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus schon einmal für jede Antwort. 


Mein System:

Gigabyte h87-D3H
Xeon e3-1230
R9- 290 tri x new (2x 8Polig)
8gb Ram 
Sharkoon WPM 600w (noch)


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Dezember 2015)

Das PowerZone ist die Billigmarke von BeQuiet für den amerikanischen Markt und definitiv nicht zu empfehlen.

Wenn du ein ordentliches Netzteil willst kaufe das StraightPower E10. Das 500W-Gerät ist locker ausreichend für deine Hardware und qualitativ viel hochwertiger als das PowerZone. Da haben die anderen Beiträge völlig Recht.


----------



## Pronounta (26. Dezember 2015)

Da stimm ich dem Alki zu


----------



## JamnesOpp (26. Dezember 2015)

ok, danke für deine schnelle Antwort doch verstehe ich noch nicht ganz wiso das Power Zone schlecht ist ich kenne mich nicht wirklich aus das Power Zone hat 80+ Bronze das straight Power 80+Gold ist nun kein riesiger Unterschied da blieb für mich nurnoch Preis und die vollmodularität (wenn das so heißt ) bedeutet das also das sich ein Power Zone nicht lange hält?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

Nö nicht wirklich ist eher ne etwas bessere Knallbüchse und bei der Hardware sind 500 + nicht nötig. Das wichtigste hat aber unser hochprozentige Hauself schon erklärt


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Dezember 2015)

Es geht um die Technik. Drauf schreiben kann man viel. Das Straight Power hat beispielsweise 4 separat abgesicherte 12 Volt Schienen, das Power Zone ist praktisch ein weniger effizientes E10 in Singlerail. Daher ist das Straight Power vorzuziehen.


----------



## Pronounta (26. Dezember 2015)

Das Power Zone ist lauter und Single Rail (kann nicht so gut abgesichert werden), ob es da Unterschiede bei der Plattform gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber allein deswegen würde ich mir das Power Zone nicht kaufen 
Du kannst ja die CM-Version des E10 kaufen, das ist auch modular 

Viele Reviewer loben das Power Zone ja ziemlich, aber das bedeutet nichts. Immerhin wurde auch das sehr schlechte Thermaltake Deutschland in Reviews durchweg positiv bewertet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Dezember 2015)

haste schon mal einen echten Netzteiltest gelesen? (Beispiel:HARDOCP - Cooler Master G550M - Cooler Master G550M 550W Power Supply Review)
Es kommt auf SEHR viel mehr an als auf die Wattzahl und die Effizienz - genauer gesagt sind das eigentlich die unwichtigsten Dinge.

Unterschiede liegen darin, welche Qualität von elektrischen Komponenten verbaut sind, wie das netzteil seine Spannungen unter verschiedenen Lastszenarien konstant halten kann, wie viel restwelligkeit im gelieferten Gleichstrom noch enthalten ist, wie gut Lastspitzen abgefangen werden können und so weiter.
All das findet man nicht im Produktdatenblatt.

Das PowerZone ist beispielsweise iirc gruppenreguliert und auch noch Single-Rail. Ich erlaube mir mal einen Kollegen zu zitieren der die problematik zusammengefasst hat:


Threshold schrieb:


> Gruppe bedeutet, dass die drei Spannungen im Netzteil, also 3,3 und 5 und 12 Volt gemeinsam erzeugt werden.
> Das bedeutet aber auch, dass die drei Spannungen voneinander abhängig sind.
> Belastest du nun eine Spannung sehr stark -- und heute wird praktisch  nur noch die 12 Volt Leitung benötigt. 5 Volt brauchst du für USB und  Festplatten, 3,3 Volt eigentlich gar nicht mehr -- sinkt diese ab, so  dass du statt 12 Volt nur noch 11,6 Volt hast. Die 11,6 Volt sind noch  innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation, aber bei 11,4 Volt wird es schon  kritisch. Gleichzeitig steigen die anderen Spannungen an, sodass die 5  Volt Leitung schnell mal bei 5,5 oder gar 6 Volt landet.
> Ausgleichen kannst du das nur, indem du die entsprechende Spannung  belastest. Du müsstest also die 5 Volt Leitung stärker belasten, damit  sie wieder sinkt. Was aber eben in der heutigen Zeit nicht einfach ist,  weil ja nichts mehr da ist, was die 5 Volt braucht. Eine SSD oder eine  HDD reichen da nicht.
> ...



Ich hoffe es wird nun etwas klarer von was wir hier reden.


----------



## JamnesOpp (26. Dezember 2015)

ok ich glaube ich nehme die straight Power 600w Version falls mal eine anspruchsvollere GPU kommt.


----------



## Pronounta (26. Dezember 2015)

Das Power Zone müsste ein Indy-Netzteil sein.

EDIT: Ja, ist Indy.

Außerdem:Nimm bitte nicht die 600W-Version, die ist technisch gleich wie die 500W-Version.
Auch die anspruchsvollste Single-GPU (GTX Titan X) bringt, auch, wenn sie übertaktet ist, das E10 500W nicht an seine Grenzen. Auch mit einem übertakteten i7 6700K oder was auch immer.
Die nächste GPU-Generation wird auch eher effizienter und wird nicht mehr Strom verbrauchen.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Dezember 2015)

Mehr als 500 Watt sind Quatsch. Selbst an die 500 Watt kommt man nicht ran.


----------



## JamnesOpp (26. Dezember 2015)

ok danke für die Aufklärung dann wird jetzt das Straight Power 500w bestellt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

Ein gutes Netzteil mit 500Watt, reicht für dein System voll aus @TE. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Netzteil^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Dezember 2015)

Ok, wenns Indy ist betrachte den Quote als reine Wissenserweiterung. 

600W sind Unsinn - keine Einzel-GPU braucht derart viel und wenn du mehrere High-End Grafikkarten benutzt sind 600W wieder zu wenig (und das E10 eher ungeeignet, dann eher ein P11).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

JamnesOpp schrieb:


> ok danke für die Aufklärung dann wird jetzt das Straight Power 500w bestellt



Braver Bub


----------



## JamnesOpp (26. Dezember 2015)

vielleich könnte ein Mod das Thema in "warum das Be Quiet Power Zone schlecht ist" umbennen wäre nicht schlecht für andere die nach Hilfe suchen


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Dezember 2015)

Es ist ja nicht prinzipiell "schlecht" (glaub mir es gibt viel, VIEL schlechtere Netzteile die leider große Verbreitung haben, beispielsweise die elenden TT Hamburg/Berlin Schrottdinger), es gibt nur eben für ähnliches Geld sehr viel bessere/sinnvollere Geräte.


----------

